# Eggs!!



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

So i was just now looking in one of our Varadero tanks and found this!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! First eggs from them?


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't wait till mine start to breed.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool! Congrats guys.
That is funny, your Dad and I were just talking about them yesterday... their ears must have been burning.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just found a Pumilio Salorte froglet that hasn't even lost its tail yet!!!!!!!!! I'll post some pix as soon as i can.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow your frogs are on a roll!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats.....I wish mine would get started.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok here are the pix i promised!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous froglet! Nice job


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

if you could see my face right now, you would know that it's my jealous face. good stuff dude. you guys must be doing something right!

-brett


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I can only imagine how many tadpoles you guys will have once all the varaderos get going. Put me on the list for at least a couple when theyre ready to go please.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I want everyone to know how proud I am of my son, Frogboy. Like any father and son, we don't always see eye to eye. But I am so excited that we have so much in common and can share this wonderful hobby together.
Frogboy pulled me aside two or three days ago and told me that our second pair of Varadero were courting..."right under this ghostwood branch!!" OK, ok, I said, maybe humoring him just a bit. Of course, this pair is two months younger than our first pair and they haven't gotten it right yet. Plus, the others are "online" in the rack with the misting system and the bigger, better viv. These were just being hand misted, maybe every other day and have only been heard calling once. But he just KNEW they were courting. Lol
Can anybody guess where we found this clutch of two eggs? Within TWO INCHES of where he pointed out their courting spot two or three days ago!

I think it was last week that he told me we were going to see Solarte froglets soon..."because he's calling and courting her again, Dad!"
"Ahh", I said, "looks more like she's hunting and feeding her fat face to me".
Well tonight he proved me wrong when he pulled me in to see that pretty little froggy hanging out in the brom! AND, by the way, that is Frogboys photography!

I am proud to call him my son and well pleased in how fast he is learning this hobby!

Please,* NO thanks on this post.* Any thanks here should be given to Frogboy for how fast he is learning this hobby!
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

He is a very quick learner. It's great that he gets to work with those morphs. He will be an expert before he turns 15! Great job frogboy!!!!

My daughter is certainly very interested whenever she sees me doing anything that has to do with frogs. But being only 3 and a half she still has a looong way to go. Amazingly she does help me. She has her own little 6 ounce mister I got her because she wanted to help me mist the auratus and she loves spinning the flies when I dust them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> My daughter is certainly very interested whenever she sees me doing anything that has to do with frogs. But being only 3 and a half she still has a looong way to go. Amazingly she does help me. She has her own little 6 ounce mister I got her because she wanted to help me mist the auratus and she loves spinning the flies when I dust them.


That's pretty cool! It's great to have a "partner in crime" isn't it?
PMing you about starting a Varadero list.
Doug


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, it is great. I enjoy frogging with my father as well. Good way to get closer.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

That solarte is awesome! Mind posting some pics of your vivs so we can see what type of set ups are having such great results?


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wish my dad was into frogs (jealous face)  frogboy you dont know how lucky you are 
-scotty


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow you are very lucky. Wish anyone in my family was interested in my fish tanks or viv.

But anyways the froglet looks very comfy  nice work.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

So does anyone know about Pumilio froglets? I want to know if that Pumilio froglet will stay that shade of red or if it will become a lighter shade as it grows up or if we can't tell until we watch it grow some more. It's just so much redder than other Solarte than I've seen! Here are some shots of baby, mom, and dad.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay!!!!  The Solarte froglet is still alive!!  here are some pix of it and it next to a penny.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a gorgeous froglet!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey frogboy

Your dad said that you knew a froglet was going to come out because your pair had started laying again. My pumilio have just started dropping eggs in one of the film cans, again. I wonder if that means I have a froglet coming soon? They've had several clutches and I don't know where they hid the babies. 

I hope so!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

What kind of Pums do you have, Frogface?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have El Dorados. I'm hoping they are laying because their tads are about to crawl out, rather than because their tads didn't make it. Don't want to go fishing around for them, though. I guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I think there might be 2 Solarte froglets. Here are some pix. The 1st is one i took before it moved out of the brom and the 2nd one is one i snapped this morning.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Pattern looks different to me. I would say you have 2 as well.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

A couple of days ago i found out that the first Varadero eggs had hatched and that they layed another 2 eggs. today i found out that our Iquitos Ventrimaculatus layed 7 eggs!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

you guys are on a roll! i can't wait to see pics of all the little guys morphing out. congrats dude.

-brett


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just saw 2 pumilio solarte froglets at the same time!!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Stunning frogs frogboy!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw both of them together and got a pic.


----------

